# Check out your Drivers' License



## Rich Parsons (Oct 10, 2002)

I received this the other day and thought I would share.

FYI

I was not aware of this capability , presuming that it is accurate .I received this information via e-mail today and thought I would share it .
Subject: Licenses online
This is scary:  Now you can see anyone's Drivers License on the Internet, including your own! I just searched for mine and there it was, picture  and all.  It is supposed to be part of the new Homeland Security Act, to thwart terrorism, but I don't think this is a good idea at all - I think we should write our congressperson/senator!

http://www.license.shorturl.com


Best Regards

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2002)

Rich, 
  I tried it, but there seems to be a glich.... it gave me yours instead.  I'll try back tomorow...hopefully its fixed by then.

:asian:


----------



## Yari (Oct 11, 2002)

Well, looks like they found my fathers side of my family.
Tomorrow I'll see if I can find my mothers side.

/Yari


----------



## Seig (Oct 11, 2002)

Rich that is a good picture of you!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 11, 2002)

Well you know I could not resist getting my Face on the internet and all.

Sometimes, you find your own, or you find a relative's, but no matter what you find, enjoy.

Rich


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 11, 2002)

WOW!!  I can't believe it!  It really worked!!! 

Robyn:rofl:


----------

